# Testosterone Cypionate and Headaches



## MBandido (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello everyone!

First, I apologize if this is in the wrong forum. I also apologize if it has been answered before, but I can't seem to find such answer with the search feature. Any and all help would be appreciated.

I have been working out for the past five years before I decide to make the jump into using AAS, and only doing so after months and months of reading and going through medical journals with the help of a very good (and very smart) friend. I got my hands on Test C, which I have been keeping properly stored for a few weeks before beginning use. 

Because I have never done this before and because I want to be as careful as possible, I am doing a low dose of 250mg per week for ten weeks. It was fine until a few days ago, when I began getting a headache and a bit of dizziness. Immediately I checked my blood pressure, and even visited the doctor for a check up. Everything seems fine, with my blood pressure being in the normal range for someone my age.

I know AAS can cause headaches (at least Test can), but my issue is that the headache seems to be chronic. It's not strong, it's actually quite mild, but I've been having it for two days where it goes and returns frequently through the day. I'm a bit worried because I honestly care about my health (okay, I admit, I'm paranoid about my health, ha, ha).

Anyone else experience this issue with Test C? Does it go away with time? Is dizziness also normal (it comes and goes and it's less now than two days ago, but still an annoyance).

For background information:

1. I'm not on any other type of drug or medicine outside of Propecia (Finasteride, 1mg per day).

2. I eat very healthy.

3. I don't believe I'm allergic to the gear. I tested myself by injecting a tiny amount twice before beginning the cycle, keeping an eye on the injection site for any redness, itchiness, or swelling, none of which showed up.

Again, any information is appreciated. I'm researching as much as possible, but unfortunately the information of any kind of steroid is difficult to find outside of my university's medical journals, and it's not something that I feel like I can discuss with my doctor. I figure asking here for extra knowledge wouldn't hurt.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 21, 2010)

Check your blood pressure and your sugar levels. Doesnt sound AAS related to me at all.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 23, 2010)

Test cyp has always been one of my favorites.
Is it a UGL type of Cyp? maybe its contaminated or something used to make it?
Tough to find good Human grade cyp unless you shop overseas. Not a lot of choices for it....Mostly Ugl companys.


----------



## xupd39baw (Jun 25, 2010)

Blood pressure is related to aas!


----------



## MPMC (Jun 26, 2010)

How long have you been on the test? It sounds like you may just be getting test flu like symptoms. I usually get daily headaches the first few weeks of a cycle. I think it has something to do with your blood levels changing so quickly. It should go away after a few weeks.


----------



## Jello (Jun 27, 2010)

Did your doctor order blood work or just do a physical exam. May want to get your Hemo levels checked.


----------

